

Wacom Inkling Makes Vector Graphics From Pen & Paper Drawing [video] - moe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXbBA1DRE84

======
cjbprime
This would be more exciting to me if there were a Linux client, or signs that
they were using some open standard (SVG paths/layers?) for storage. :/

